# teeth



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Today is Maddies 5mo old birthday She was born July 6th. She has not started loosing any teeth. I have read that some of you have had teeth extractions. My breeder said to watch for something but I was so excited I can't remember. (not unusual for me) I know it was the bottom teeth are those the ones you guys have had extracted?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

The teeth that Augie held onto the longest were the canines - or those huge pointed ones. For a period of time, he had dual canines - the baby teeth were there and then the adult teeth came in right beside them. It looked strange. I gave him a nylabone to chew and they loosened up over a bit of time and he lost them on his own; I was worried that his adult teeth may come in crooked because of the dual condition, but his teeth are straight. Guess he ate the baby teeth he lost, as we never found more than a couple of the smaller teeth on the floor during the time he was losing teeth. I want to say he started losing teeth in the 5.5 to 6 month range.


----------



## baileyandenzo (Nov 3, 2010)

Enzo was born on July 3rd, only a few days before maddie and he has lost almost all of his teeth already except the canines.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Is it good to play tug a war to help get the teeth out?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie was born June 12th and is nearing 6 months (they DO grow up fast, don't they!?) she has really been losing teeth fast over the past few weeks, she's lost all of her little ones in fron on top and bottom, and 3 of her canines, she even lost 1 of her molars on Friday! They sure do bleed a LOT!! 
I would think Maddie will start losing teeth over the next month or so... i don't know how old they would be for it to be something to worry about, hopefully one of the "experts" can chime in!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

It doesn't sound like sweet Tillie is going to have to have any teeth extracted
I know they are growing up way to fast. She is starting to get a mind of her own just like a 2 year old child. Although she still follows me everywhere:llama:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

The baby teeth fall out and the new ones start growing in within a day or two- maybe she lost some of them and you just didnt notice?
Rolo was born une 27th and he has lost all on the top and bottom a few weeks ago, except his canines. I havent noticed any molars yet either-


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I've only had a few pulled and it was closer to 7 months and the permanent ones were there but the baby ones weren't loose. Fortunately, the vet the owns the clinic I go to can just pull them out and not anesthesize the dog. One time, I saw another vet and she said she couldn't do it without anesthesia, so I asked her to go get the owner and he had them out in about 10 seconds. None of the retained teeth caused crooked teeth.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

My pup's canines were pulled at his neuter - 7 months old


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Did any of your puppies mouth get really wet during teething? This also happened when she was about 3mo old really wet mouth like she drank a bunch of water.:ranger:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie had 14 retained teeth removed at her spay. A few weeks ago she had to have a retained baby tooth removed at 2.5 years. It was a premolar on the bottom and it was just sitting on top of the adult tooth, held on by a nasty root. It was gross. We tried everything and the thing wouldn't budge. She was just sedated for it.


----------



## markm102000 (Dec 10, 2010)

Pixiesmom said:


> Pixie had 14 retained teeth removed at her spay. A few weeks ago she had to have a retained baby tooth removed at 2.5 years. It was a premolar on the bottom and it was just sitting on top of the adult tooth, held on by a nasty root. It was gross. We tried everything and the thing wouldn't budge. She was just sedated for it.


We also had to have several of Gidget's baby teeth removed during spaying. It immediately improved her appetite and reduced her gnawing on things, including me.


----------

